# Quitting...



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Ever since Uber and Lyft decided to swamp the metro area w/ thousands and thousands of cars, I knew my time was coming.

Welp, it's here.

I'm out. Enjoy it ...


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Let's hope ROBOTS don't come for your next job too.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Let's hope ROBOTS don't come for your next job too.


Let's hope not!


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

For me, it just started to get harder and harder to make any good money with so many drivers and not enough riders. So the new year started and started doing math, with all expenses considered I realized that net profit that I was making for the last few months was about $5-6 per hour (that's after a somewhat major car repair and maintenance bill earlier this year). I like driving, but it is just not worth it anymore. So I didn't straight up quit, I still kept the apps on my phone, but I'm not going out like I used to. I'll turn the app on when I'm driving somewhere with destination filter in case anyone needs to go the same direction. If it pings, I'll give them a ride, if not, whatever. I don't uber anymore, I rideshare if anyone needs a ride to around the same place I'm going.


----------



## wahoodog65 (Dec 19, 2016)

I don't know if this is the place for my comment, but driving for Uber sucks! After my 50 rides,they sent me the wahoo,congrats texts. Payday comes,and no $210 . I email them with the WTF, they reply that since I made over 210$ for my first 50 rides, I don't qualify. I DO NOT recall seing that,hearing that,or agreeing to that in any way,shape,or form. However,my wife's nephew,who I have met once,gets $250 because I used him for a reference,even tho he wasn't. Here in Nashville,there's just way too many drivers. Every ping I get in the downtown area is 3 min/ or less away. That tells me something. Then it's usually a whopping 3$ ride. yee fricking hah. Anybody else out there pissed and surprised about the 50 ride screw job?


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

I love a good "quit" thread!


----------

